# [Solved] Speaker volume goes up and down randomly



## misternikitas (Dec 21, 2015)

Basically, the problem I have is that my speakers volume increases and decreases by itself while the system volume (mixer) is unchanged. I am using Xonar DG Pci 5.1 but I am quite sure its not my sound cards problem because the same problem occured when I was using sound blaster VX 5.1 .Moreover, I have also changed my motherboard, so I believe the problem comes from the speakers. However, I gave my old motherboard and sound card to a friend, who has told me that he has the same problem (He didn't have it before). What could the problem be?


----------



## FordGT90Concept (Dec 21, 2015)

What speakers are you using?  If it's like a 2.1 or greater system with a dedicated control module, the control module might be defective.

When it goes down, does it go all the way to 0 dB?


----------



## qubit (Dec 21, 2015)

Does this happen when you're watching YouTube videos? There's a bug in Flash/Windows causing this that's still not been fixed. Note that most YT videos are HTML5 now anyway.


----------



## misternikitas (Dec 21, 2015)

I have Creative Inspire T 6160.


----------



## FordGT90Concept (Dec 21, 2015)

I have an idea: you could use a program like Audacity to record the "What U Hear" (or whatever it is called on your card) signal and then use that to determine if the change in volume is coming from the computer or not.  You should be able to see it clear as day if it jumps.

Also, what's the context this occurs in?  Does it happen, say, mid-song when listening to music?


----------



## misternikitas (Dec 21, 2015)

It happens whenever I listen to music or watch videos, be it from youtube or Windows media player. Most of the times it happens mid song/video. The volume change is noticeable, but not extreme.


----------



## FordGT90Concept (Dec 21, 2015)

Have you tried headphones or different speakers plugged into the card?  If it is just the speakers doing it, it could be the amp in the speakers failing to produce the continuous power you're demanding from it.  50w is very weak (think integrated TV speakers + 20ish watts for the sub).


----------



## misternikitas (Dec 21, 2015)

It doesn't happen when I am using Headphones, so I guess there isn't enough power supply to the speakers. Will try to record using Audacity the problem and will report back.


----------



## FordGT90Concept (Dec 21, 2015)

If it doesn't do it using headphones, it's not the computer (Audacity would just confirm that).  It is definitely the speakers.


----------



## misternikitas (Dec 22, 2015)

Basically I tightened the gear and I should be good now. Thanks ! 
One last question: As said in the topic, my friend has the same problem, but when he pauses and then instantly plays the song, the volume is back to normal. Could it be a system error? I will do the trick with Audacity, but I want to have be ready for everything.


----------



## PCGamerDR (Dec 22, 2015)

Go into your playback devices and right click your primary device and click on properties, check on the "enhancement" tab if you have loudness equalization turned on and turn it off. It might explain the sudden changes in volume in everything and the setting is applied only to an specify output device hence why your headphones are not affected.

Edit: Just read that you may have fixed it but it's worth to check if you have it enabled anyways .


----------



## FordGT90Concept (Dec 22, 2015)

When paused, the capacitors have a chance to fill so it sounds normal on resume but when they deplete, there isn't enough power to drive the woofers.

If the problem doesn't exist when using different speakers, it's the speakers.

Edit: Like you discovered with your speakers, volume issues are usually the control module to blame.


About the only problem with things getting quiet that I know of is that Windows has a setting that can reduce the output volume on telephone activity.  You can find it at: Sound -> Communications tab.  Doubtful this is to blame.


----------



## misternikitas (Dec 22, 2015)

I asked my friend when it happens and he told me on Youtube, so I guess its the bug that qubit said above. Thanks again for helping me!


----------



## qubit (Dec 22, 2015)

FordGT90Concept said:


> *About the only problem with things getting quiet that I know of is that Windows has a setting that can reduce the output volume on telephone activity.* You can find it at: Sound -> Communications tab. Doubtful this is to blame.





misternikitas said:


> I asked my friend when it happens and he told me on Youtube, so I guess its the bug that qubit said above. Thanks again for helping me!



Yeah, that's the thing I was thinking of. Even when set to off it still tends to do it - and it's still infuriatingly random. I don't think it happens with HTML5 videos though. The sooner Flash disappears the better.

Glad it's sorted.


----------

